# Citizen Orca



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

View Advert


*Citizen Orca*

Would like to aquire the blue dialled version with the bracelet. (See pic above) Must be in good used condition with minimal marks, preferably in original box(s). Will look at a rubber strap, but please expect a lower offer.




*Advertiser*

Roger the Dodger



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

There might possibly be one coming up on the other side Roger.


----------

